# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  إعلان هام لطلاب الدراسات العليا بخصوص "موعد نظر التظلمات"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء 

تحدد يوم الأثنين القادم بتاريخ 20 يناير 2014

 في تمام الساعة الثانية عشرة ونصف بمكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله

لنظر التظلمات المقدمة في نتائج دور أكتوبر  2013

خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------

